# R35 GTR wheels and suspension



## LAT (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

I’m after some Volk ultra TE37 and coilovers for my 35 GTR.

Anyone got anything?

Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would use the dsc controller off Hugh for the suspension. He also sells top end coil overs.

te37’s don’t hang around long so here and eBay is your best bet.
Good luck


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just buy the te37s new 

I must have had 7 or 8 pms asking if I wanted to sell my wheels ( inc yourself )

te37s are the nicest fitment for 35 IMO 

not sure they suit the orange colour 35 , ( due to colour of the rays)


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The orange looks ok with the bronze wheels on, forgot who had the track edition one with ceramics on.


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

i fancy the TE37s on mine, think the black ones will look good against the orange. Who is a good supplier in the UK for them? sorry to hijack


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They dont do them in black in the 35 spec

unless its a brand new wheel ive not seen ?

just checked the rays site.

Do you mean diamond dark gun metal?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Blast black


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ah slightly different wheel as they are the track edition ultra 

would look good on orange


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Ultra track edition 2 and you can have the centre cap too


----------



## LAT (Aug 15, 2013)

Skint said:


> I would use the dsc controller off Hugh for the suspension. He also sells top end coil overs.
> 
> te37’s don’t hang around long so here and eBay is your best bet.
> Good luck


dsc controller off? How do you mean?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The dsc controller can be purchased from Hugh keir on here, it replaces the original board that controls the suspension. A direct plug and play solution.

He also sells high end coil over dampers which are an additional upgrade to the above. Tracktive is the brand name they are marketed under.


----------



## LAT (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve asked Hugh to do a write up on his suspension. He did say it might take him a few days but knowing Hugh it will be in depth.


----------

